# What are you reading right now?



## soapylady (Jun 26, 2012)

I just finished reading my most recent book and need something new. What are you reading now or recently that i should check out?


----------



## Maythorn (Jun 27, 2012)

A book about life on other planets or other dimensions called Passport to the Cosmos.  I sure never had any encounters or experiences myself, though.


----------



## jenn624 (Jun 28, 2012)

The Doomsady Vault by Steven Harper

I also highly recommend the Harry Dresden novels by Jim Butcher, The Parasol Protectorate series by Gail Carriger, and The Janus Affair: A Ministry of Peculiar Occurrences Novel


----------



## NinaRey (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm currently reading Tinkers by Paul Harding. It's not the best thing i've ever read, but i'm enjoying it. It is beautifully written, but it's kind of a sad story so it's taking me a while to get through.


----------



## heyjude (Jul 6, 2012)

John Irving - In One Person
and 
Mary Kay Andrews - Spring Fever


----------



## judymoody (Jul 6, 2012)

Wuthering Heights.  It's pretty intense for a 19th century book.


----------



## WanderingWillow (Jul 6, 2012)

I usually have several going at once, unless one of them turns out to be excellent and I temporarily abandon all the others.  Right now I've got a few faith type books going and for fiction I'm reading A Clash of Kings by George R. R. Martin.


----------



## Genny (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm reading "Brother Odd" by Dean Koontz.  I had a hard time getting into it, but now that I'm almost done, it's not so bad.


----------



## sudbubblez (Jul 8, 2012)

50 Shades of Grey.  I don't know what all the hubub is about, its really mild.


----------



## Maythorn (Jul 14, 2012)

I like travel books and Walking the Bible whether you're religious or not is a great read by Bruce Feiler.  I want so much to swim in the Dead Sea now.


----------



## itunu (Jul 16, 2012)

I work as a psychotherapist and am currently reading some self-help psych books to check out whether they are worth recommending to my clients.  My current fav recommendation for general psych wellbeing is "reinventing your life" by jeffrey young.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 17, 2012)

What am I reading right now? I'm reading what I'm typing so I'll know if I made any typos, of course.  



Seriously though, my reading time has lately been monopolized by devouring everything I can find on the net in regards to making liquid soap via the glycerin method, thanks to Hazel, that LS temptress. 



IrishLass


----------



## Genny (Jul 17, 2012)

Finally got done with Brother Odd a few days ago.  I don't think I've ever taken that long to read a book.  

Now I need a different book to read.  Hopefully something that's actually good


----------



## Iris Reola (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm currently reading the _Song of Ice and Fire_ series and am 60% of the way through _ Storm of Swords_ (book three in the series).


----------



## Ryvyan (Aug 9, 2012)

jenn624 said:
			
		

> The Doomsady Vault by Steven Harper
> 
> I also highly recommend the Harry Dresden novels by Jim Butcher, The Parasol Protectorate series by Gail Carriger, and The Janus Affair: A Ministry of Peculiar Occurrences Novel



There are some uneven bits in the Harry Dresden series, but generally I like it. DEFINITELY Parasol Protectorate!


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 22, 2012)

Just bought the first two books in the Game of Thrones Series which has just finished playing season two here is Aussie...............Waiting for hubby to finish and then contemplating getting my nose into them anyone else read the books????


----------



## daimond (Aug 27, 2012)

I read "Rook" by Daniel O' Malley, that my first ebookepub I bought throught internet shop.


----------



## lisamaliga (Aug 29, 2012)

The Town by Bentley Little. I've already read The Store and The Association. My goal is to read all his books by year's end if at all possible!


----------



## SueSoap (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm reading _Shadow of Night_ by Deborah Harkness.  It is the sequel to _A Discovery of Witches_.  I read the first one, and couldn't wait for this one to be published.  It hasn't disappointed.


----------



## Lolly58 (Sep 19, 2012)

Gone Girl  by Gillian Flynn


----------



## letitia (Oct 8, 2012)

These days I am reading Leo Tolstoy's Anna Kerinina.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 14, 2012)

Just finished In the Woods by Tana French  on kindle.  Really good.  Now reading Autobiography of Benjamin Franklin.


----------



## LadyVanora (Oct 25, 2012)

In a week I'll be glued to Iced by Karen Marie Moning


----------

